# to make work BT usb dongle based on rtl8761b



## blackpug (Nov 24, 2021)

Hi!
I just can't make a USB BT dongle work.
The output of "usbconfig -d ugen1.3 dump_device_desc" is following:

```
ugen1.3: <Realtek Bluetooth Radio> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON (500mA)

  bLength = 0x0012  
  bDescriptorType = 0x0001  
  bcdUSB = 0x0110  
  bDeviceClass = 0x00e0  <Wireless controller>
  bDeviceSubClass = 0x0001  
  bDeviceProtocol = 0x0001  
  bMaxPacketSize0 = 0x0040  
  idVendor = 0x0bda  
  idProduct = 0x8771  
  bcdDevice = 0x0200  
  iManufacturer = 0x0001  <Realtek>
  iProduct = 0x0002  <Bluetooth Radio>
  iSerialNumber = 0x0003  <00E04C239987>
  bNumConfigurations = 0x0001
```
The dongle can't see any of my BT devices: smartphone with BT on, my TWS bt headphones (on and in pairing mode as well) and any of nearby devices which are seen by my smarthone
Constantly no responses for devices inquiring:

```
#  hccontrol -n ubt0hci inquiry
Inquiry complete. Status: No error [00]
```
My kernel objects concerning BT are following:

```
29    1 0xffffffff819aa000     4260 ng_ubt.ko
31    3 0xffffffff819b9000      9b0 ng_bluetooth.ko
33    1 0xffffffff819c7000    1af50 ng_btsocket.ko
```
The OS version:

```
12.3-STABLE FreeBSD 12.3-STABLE DEVELOPER  amd64
```
Am I missing something or this device is not supported by the OS yet? Thanks in advance.


----------

